# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  best deals on rainwater tanks in adelaide

## whippee2

Hello all, I am in the market for a slimline tank here in adelaide.  I have found a 3000 liter for about 750 at Maxiplas.  Could anyone on here recommend another tank, maybe bigger, or a better deal floating around. 
thanks

----------


## Kaptan

Hey whippee2, give Compass Tanks a try. I got my 7000l round from them at a good price. Not sure what slimline they do though?

----------

